# Invasion (Working Title)



## Captain-Octavius (Mar 29, 2009)

_Here is a little something else I am working on, interested to know your thoughts.:wink:_


It had been a hundred long years since the Killkruzer, commanded by the vile Ork Warboss Tamminz, marauded through this sector. He had been a lowly ensign back then, just a sniveling whelp fresh from the scholam, on his first duty. Now he was a Commodore and commander of the third flotilla. Stepping down from his command throne, he walked over to the cathedral like observation window, the tails of his leather officer’s jacket billowing out behind him. The flotilla was sitting at high anchor, orbiting the planet of Cirenholm. The flotilla consisted of six Firestorm class Frigates, Sceptre, Superb, Surprise, Seawolf, Vanguard, and Vengeance. And that was just the escorts, there was also the cruisers, the Gothic class Trafalgar, the Tyrant class Broadsword, and the two carriers of the Dictator class, Invincible and Ark Royal. In the middle of this small fleet was his ship, the flotilla flagship, the Retribution class Britannia’s Might.

Looking out at his flotilla now, he still felt the awe of command. Commodore James Patrick Falkirk was not a man to take his job lightly. Through countless battles he had fought and survived to be here, to stand on the bridge of this ancient and proud vessel. His first was that Ork Kilkruzer, all those years ago. The filthy greenskins had almost cost him his life in that battle, which would have robbed the fleet of a fine officer. Now years later he was being ordered to face that foe again. 

The flotilla had been in preparation for an extended tour of the outlying systems, relieving the seventh. The seventh flotilla was to meet them here at Cirenholm over a week ago; there was still no word of them. However, two days ago, Falkirk received a private message via astropath from the Chief of Naval Operations Admiral Jonathon Simms, the message contained word that the Tamminz Killkruzer had been sighted by friendly forces, headed towards Britannia. The message also contained orders to sail at once on an intercept path. At this very moment the priests of mars were beseeching the spirits of every engine in his command. They would race to meet this foul enemy, and if the Emperor is with them, destroy him once and for all.

The coruscating energies of the warp spat forth as a tear formed in the fabric of real space. Out of the tear steamed the ships of the third, the escorts at first then the cruisers, and at last the Britannia’s might, translated into real space. With the escorts fanning out into a defense screen the two carriers launch their airwings. Now in real space the carnage became evident. Falkirk looked on from his throne, He saw everything in it’s minutae, several tactical screens activated around the command dais, feeding real time information. Well atleast we know what happened to the seventh he thought to himself. On the main tactical screen in front of him the carcasses of several warships were evident as they drifted with the solar currents. Fires were still raging aboard several. 

“Master of ordanace, make ready the weapons! What ever did this could still be out there.” Turning to his second in command First Leftenant Edward Anders he said, “Mister Anders have the lead escorts sweep the debris field, look for survivors we must know what happened here.”


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

excellent )


----------

